# Anyone know when Denia Odessea refurb due to finish?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Parked up on Denia beach yesterday because website says that Denia Odissea camper area is closed until further notice for refurbishment and we had wanted to find it but no access to coordinates on the website, just message stating its closed. Calpe one is still open.

Seems an odd time of year for a refurb?!


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Here you go 


Location: Aire, Odissea Camp Area, Denia 

Long / Lat N 38º52.13’ W 000 º 00.54’


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

No.. It makes sense as camper parks are much busier in the winter months.. I visited the 2 near Benidorm at Albir to see about parking for my van. Both doing lower prices and almost empty..

Of of interest and issues staying where you are/where. Never done Denia and thinking about a wild spot on way back from Benidorm in about a weeks time.. Do you have more info where you parked.. Thanks


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Tonka - ah I see, i didn't realise that.

Sorry, cant help you there. We didn't overnight where we paked up at Denia as its not permitted. We just went to the beach for the day, there is a big car park on the front at las marinas where you can park. Although we parked to near the beach last year and had to be towed out of the sand whoops! 

We're staying with my parents at their villa in Benidoleig but like to go off for the odd night. Might try the Calpe one instead.


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

hi 

we also arrived at Denia to find it closed  - never thought to check website !!!!

anyway we now on at Calpe but its busy - we rang ahead to check space as we are 9m long and its good we did 

they had a space for us but only this one left to suit large motorhome yesterday - but as always spaces change daily 

we've been at Orange grove camper park at Albir last week - excellent 
10 euro with everything all in , plus swimming pool, really peaceful setting, showers hot and free 

stayed at wild camping spot on coast road to santa pola - idyllic -


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Snunkie said:


> Tonka - ah I see, i didn't realise that.
> 
> Sorry, cant help you there. We didn't overnight where we paked up at Denia as its not permitted. We just went to the beach for the day, there is a big car park on the front at las marinas where you can park. Although we parked to near the beach last year and had to be towed out of the sand whoops!
> 
> We're staying with my parents at their villa in Benidoleig but like to go off for the odd night. Might try the Calpe one instead.


Ok thanks anyway... Our van is in storage while we stay at Apartment in Benidorm with grandkids. May decide to make an earlier start back to Uk so not so much daily driving and get in some extra stop on route.
Looks like a dash up to France and hit the free aires


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

tonka said:


> Ok thanks anyway... Our van is in storage while we stay at Apartment in Benidorm with grandkids. May decide to make an earlier start back to Uk so not so much daily driving and get in some extra stop on route.
> Looks like a dash up to France and hit the free aires


Steve,

If you are travelling from Sagunto towards Valencia there is a new service station at Ferreruela de Huerva, think it is exit 202, GPS

N 41 02 56
W 1 16 32

Lots of parking and restaurant on site. Quite safe.

Alternatively I have stopped many times at the first service station after Zaragoza at Sobradiel. I park in the coach spaces opposite the fuel kiosk which is occupied 24/7. Never had any concerns about security.

Mike


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*Calpe*



camperman101 said:


> hi
> 
> we also arrived at Denia to find it closed - never thought to check website !!!!
> 
> ...


Nice to know someone from MHF gets about, we are on the top terrace and you have just gone to bed! 

Alan


----------

